# Where does this go?



## shingi

We have found what looks like a small coffee table in one of the storage lockers of our 2007 Hobby 750ELC. It measures 32cm x 100cm, wood effect with a prepared edge and a detachable central metal leg 36 cm long. Try as we might we cannot figure out where it is supposed to go. Anyone help please?
I will now try to upload a photo of it if I can work out how to!!!
Many thanks.


----------



## shingi

Nope...can't work out how to upload a photo. :roll:


----------



## erneboy

Drag your photo to your desk top. Open post reply. Go the browse button. Find the photo on the desk top. Double click on it, the file name should in the box marked add attachment. Double click attach. Submit.

Not sure whether all double clicks, some may be single. You do not really need to have it on the desk top as long as you can find it, Alan.


----------



## raynipper

Ask the previous owner Shingi. Nothing like that on our 2000.

Ray.


----------



## shingi

I have managed to get it into my album which I think anyone can have a look at. I tried it your way erneboy but it wouldn't happen!
Thanks anyway


----------



## Penquin

One way you might try for the attachment is to use the "Post Reply" box at the top of the thread page (not the one at the bottom).

Type in your reply (if you want to input text), then scroll down to the "Add an attachment" section at the bottom below the text input box.

Click "Browse" and then search for your picture in your album.

Once you have found it, click on the picture the title for that picture should then be put into the box "click to upload".

Click "Open" it should then go back to your "Post Reply" page and the information for that picture should be in the box to the left of the "Browse" button.

Click "Add attachment" button and the title should appear below to the right of the second "Filename" from the top (the top one is there if you want to continue adding more pictures)

Once you are happy with what you have (you can put comments into the relevant File Comment box for that attachment, but remember to press the "upgrade comment" box then click "Preview" so that you can check if it is OK.

Once you are REALLY happy, press submit.

I think that should work - but if I have missed any steps I am sure it will be pointed out by others!

Good luck!

Dave


----------



## shingi

*Let's try*

I dd what you said and it says the attachment is too big although I have managed to put it into the motorhome gallery recent update doobrie thingy. I'm really not very good with all this computer malarky. Thanks anyway Penguin


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Shingi, have you got a seven year old in the familly.
They are brilliant at doing what adults can`t :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Dave p


----------



## some-where-in-oxford

*Whats this tabe*

PM sent.

If you get stuck email me the picture and I will make it smaller in Photoshop and post it here.


----------



## TinaGlenn

It looks more like something used as some kind of support for when maybe making up a bed?

The cental post looks a bit too spindly to be a table support, and it doesn't look like there are any bits along any of the sides to attach to a support on a wall or cupboard.

Just guessing

Tina


----------



## some-where-in-oxford

shingi said:


> We have found what looks like a small coffee table in one of the storage lockers of our 2007 Hobby 750ELC. It measures 32cm x 100cm, wood effect with a prepared edge and a detachable central metal leg 36 cm long. Try as we might we cannot figure out where it is supposed to go. Anyone help please?
> I will now try to upload a photo of it if I can work out how to!!!
> Many thanks.


This looks like the side of a seat that pulls out to the side, to allow the cushions to fit in to make up a bed.

Our earlier motorhome with twin dinette in the front, each pair of seats had one of these on the outside. But it had two rails not one as this picture.


----------



## spykal

Hi

I don't know what it does either but here is a bigger version of the picture :-


----------



## JeanLuc

This is a real shot in the dark - I have never been inside a Hobby. But I have looked at a few interior pictures on the web, and in some models, there appears to be a kind of shelf above the seatbelt anchorage for the rear seats. I think it may be retractable, so wondered whether the long square-section post on your 'coffee table' slides down into a socket there? I cannot think why it should be there; perhaps some strange Germanic custom of placing a cup of coffee in a suitable location from where it can tip down the neck of the unsuspecting passenger in the seat in front? (Ha, gut joke Ja!)

Philip

p.s. - just looked at the larger picture, and I think your 'tray' is too big for the option above to apply.


----------



## TinaGlenn

Another thought, I don't know what the layout of your van is like, but some friends of ours with a Laika van have got forward facing seats with 3 point belts and then a gap and then there is a sideways facing sofa area, they have got a little table like thing, a bit like yours, and a couple of upholstered foam bits which go into the leg gap and so that they can turn their seating area into a large L shaped sofa when needed. There is a little ledge on the 2 areas the support shelf sits on.

Tina


----------



## cabby

Have you tried the owners club to see if they can throw some light on this problem.
I have sent pic to a friend who has a hobby.
cabby


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi.

Its easy!, its somewhere to rest your wallet at the beginning of a trip, you can put it away for the end of the trip as your pocket will be able to accommodate the wallets weight.. :roll:  :lol: ...


----------



## shingi

cabby said:


> Have you tried the owners club to see if they can throw some light on this problem.
> I have sent pic to a friend who has a hobby.
> cabby


Cabby,
We will get round to joining the te Hobby Owners club. I appreciate your helpfulness. Many thanks. We have the rear bathroom, twin bedded layout in case that helps. Cheers
Linda


----------



## shingi

rayrecrok said:


> Hi.
> 
> Its easy!, its somewhere to rest your wallet at the beginning of a trip, you can put it away for the end of the trip as your pocket will be able to accommodate the wallets weight.. :roll:  :lol: ...


----------



## Saxonman

Never used it myself but I believe it is used when making up the bed in the dinette area. It should bridge the gap between the lowered table with the flap down and the bench seat. If this isn't what it is for then I shall stop carrying it around!

Bob

Just one senior moment so far this year...........it started Jan1st


----------



## autowbars

Would like to know myself.
I have the same part


----------



## autowbars

Still can not find a use for this.
Tried the bed suggestion, but cant make it fit anywhere.
Even the motorhome dealer where I bought it aint a clue.


----------



## emmbeedee

Maybe it doesn't fit your particular Hobby at all. Our Rollerteam was supplied with two specially shaped pieces of wood which didn't fit anywhere. Eventually I discovered they were for a different version, but were included with ours (& others) by mistake.
See here:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-68897-.html


----------



## cabby

it fits into the making up of the double bed in the lounge.the table is not the full width, the leg is there to stop it bending under the weight of a person sleeping on the bed.Not knowing the size of the board I can only hazard a guess as to where.but with the table lowered is there a space between the table and the cab seats that needs filling to give the full width of a bed size.across the van.

cabby


----------



## greygit

cabby said:


> it fits into the making up of the double bed in the lounge.the table is not the full width, the leg is there to stop it bending under the weight of a person sleeping on the bed.Not knowing the size of the board I can only hazard a guess as to where.but with the table lowered is there a space between the table and the cab seats that needs filling to give the full width of a bed size.across the van.
> 
> cabby


I would say this is correct as we have two odd bits of timber like this for our Rapido and they are for setting up another bed in the dining/lounge area...now in the garage at home.


----------



## riverboat2001

We've got the same bit. It does indeed make up the double bed on the lounge, but rather than bridge the gap between the table and the sofa, we think it goes from one sofa to the other. I'm going to try and attach a photo, of it laid in place, but on top of the cushions. (posting from tab)


----------



## autowbars

But the table folds down to fill that spot.


----------



## riverboat2001

No, the table goes down, then this bit fills in the gap, where there are cushions, but no support for them.


----------



## autowbars

Strange, don't seem to have a gap there, I have tried fitting it all over to no avail, slept on bed with no probs.
When grandson wants to sleep with grandma, he class it the emergency bed


----------



## riverboat2001

Well, we only got van a few days ago, so could be wrong. We have a square table, that can be moved around, we push the table down, lift up the flap and lock it into place underneath. Then play at arranging the cushions, we assume that the piece of wood fills the gap where you would sit after waking up, as the cushions overlap, but there is no support. Of course we could have completely different lounges. 
Will post another picture next time we put the bed down.


----------



## velcro

You may well find that this isn't for your vehicle. I have a 750 FMC with full dinette, and this piece is to bridge the gap between the front and rear dinette seat to get the full width of the bed. I don't have any pics of the setup, but when the two end flaps of the seats are lowered and locked to the required position, this piece is laid on top to fill the void. There is also an extra infill matress piece too. Gives the bed about another 12" space. Hope this makes sense to you.
Simon


----------



## 1neil

Hi guys,

riverboat2001 is spot on. I have a 750ELC and the previous owner told us this was what it's used for. It comes with two additional cushions as well.
I've never tried it as we have removed the table to give us more room,its amazing how much space it takes up! Now have a lightweight Colman table that works really well in that space and outside  
It gets stored in the wardrobe when not in use.

Most of the time there's only two of us in the Hobby, but I have made up the double bed at the front, by using four strips of MDF laid across the Colman table (at it's lowest height). 
It was fun trying to workout where the cushions were supposed to go the first time we tried it


----------



## autowbars

Well after playing about for days, I have decided it does not fit anywhere.
But I am going to keep it in the mh as it may come to light one day


----------

